# Suche Widerstandssensor



## shakesbier (13 Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich benötige einen Widerstandsthermometer. 
Dieses Thermometer sollte für einen Vorfüraufbau sein. Daher sollte man ihn anfassen können, wodurch sich eine längliche Bauform eignen würde.
Das Thermometer sollte mit einer Betriebsspannung von 24V arbeiten können. Sollte relativ schnell durch die menschliche Hand erwärmbar sein.
Wie schon erwähnt sollte die Messung der Temperatur über den Widerstand erfolgen.

Hat hier schonmal jemand mit einem solchem Sensor gearbeitet und kann mir einen empfehlen? Ich suche schon seit geraumer Zeit vergeblich nach einem solchem ohne erfolg.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (13 Dezember 2010)

Hallo



> ich benötige einen Widerstandsthermometer.


Die gibts wie Sand am Meer. Stichworte: PT100, PT1000...


> Dieses Thermometer sollte für einen Vorfüraufbau sein.


Einbaugerät oder Handgerät? Gibts beides wie Sand am Meer.


> Daher sollte man ihn anfassen können, wodurch sich eine längliche Bauform eignen würde.


(Nein, ich Schreibe jetzt nicht, was ich zuerst dachte...  )
Wie schon gesagt, PT100 oder 1000 bekommst du in allen erdenklichen formen und ausführungen.


> Hat hier schonmal jemand mit einem solchem Sensor gearbeitet und kann mir einen empfehlen?


 Ja, 1000fach. Empfehlen kann ich Dir erst was, wenn ich weis, was Du suchst.


> Ich suche schon seit geraumer Zeit vergeblich nach einem solchem ohne erfolg.


 Suchworte: PT100, PT1000, Digital Hand Einbau Thermometer Messumformer Messwertanzeige

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Sockenralf (13 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

das mit den 24V für den Sonsor habe ich noch nicht verstanden.
Was hast du denn für eine AI-Karte? Kann die das, oder braucht´s noch einen Meßwandler?



MfG


----------



## winnman (13 Dezember 2010)

wenn du wirklich schnelle Änderungen haben willst, dann zieh den tatsächlichen Sensor aus einem PT100 raus, der hängt an 2 Drähten und ist ca. 1,8x1,8mm groß.

hält natürlich mechanisch nicht viel aus, und du musst sicherstellen, dass deine Spannungsversorgung von einem Netzteil kommt, das die Richtlienie "Schutzkleinspannung" erfüllt.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (14 Dezember 2010)

winnman schrieb:


> wenn du wirklich schnelle Änderungen haben willst, dann zieh den tatsächlichen Sensor aus einem PT100 raus, der hängt an 2 Drähten und ist ca. 1,8x1,8mm groß.
> 
> hält natürlich mechanisch nicht viel aus, und du musst sicherstellen, dass deine Spannungsversorgung von einem Netzteil kommt, das die Richtlienie "Schutzkleinspannung" erfüllt.



Hi!
Kannst mir mal bitte den zusammenhang zwischen PT100 und Schutzkleinspannung erklären?
Danke

Gruß
Timo


----------



## shakesbier (14 Dezember 2010)

Also hab jetzt endlich was gefunden. 
Jetzt hab ich das nächste Problem:

ich hab eine PT1000 und einen NI1000 genommen.
Für den PT1000 gibts im Netz eine gute Formel, mit der man leicht den Wiederstand in eine Temperatur umrechnen kann.
Für den NI1000 finde ich da nichts. Hat da jemand schonmal was gemacht?

Gruß
Bene


----------



## shakesbier (14 Dezember 2010)

Bzw.:
Die Formel ist glaube ich dieselbe:

T(R)= (A-SQRT(A²+4*B*(1-R/R0)))/2*B

Aber was sind die Koeffizienten A und B bei einem NI1000?
Sind die Herstellerbezogen?


----------



## winnman (14 Dezember 2010)

Schutzkleinspannung:

Wenn der Sensor in die Hand genommen wird (Aus der "Normalen" Schutzhülle gezogen oder auch darin) muss die Spannungsversorgung entsprechende Vorschriften erfüllen, da kommt dann nur mehr Schutzkleinspannung in Frage.
Eine andere Lösung wäre noch die der Standortisolierung, wird in diesem Fall aber nicht durchführbar sein.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (14 Dezember 2010)

winnman schrieb:


> Schutzkleinspannung:
> 
> Wenn der Sensor in die Hand genommen wird (Aus der "Normalen" Schutzhülle gezogen oder auch darin) muss die Spannungsversorgung entsprechende Vorschriften erfüllen, da kommt dann nur mehr Schutzkleinspannung in Frage.
> Eine andere Lösung wäre noch die der Standortisolierung, wird in diesem Fall aber nicht durchführbar sein.



Du willst also 24V Schutzkleinspannung durch den (Aus dem Schutzrohr entfernten, rofl )PT1000 jagen, und dann auswerten?
Irgendwie werden deine Beiträge immer konfuser...
Ideen hast du ja tolle, aber an anderen dingen scheints zu mangeln...

Gruß
Timo


----------



## winnman (14 Dezember 2010)

nein, aber der TE will den Sensor in die Hände von Irgendwehm geben, wenn der Senosr nicht in einem geerdetem Rohr Verbaut ist und Personen den Sensor Berühren sollen, dann ist eben die Schutzmassnahme Schutzkleinspannung vorgesehen, wie wills tu sonst einen unzulässigen Berührungsstrom vermeiden?

Schutzmassnahme Funktionskleinspannung ist hier einfach nicht zulässsig.

Hat gar nichts mit der Auswertung zu tun, sondern die gesamte Versorgung der Versuchsanordung ist gemeint.


----------



## Markus Rupp (3 Januar 2011)

also keine ahnung auf welchen sternen ihr zum teil lebt,
aber es ist interessant euch zuzulesen.

zum thema schutzkleinspannung muß ich aber jetzt auch den kopf schütteln. bei einer spannungsversorgung von 24vdc und einem angenommen größten widerstand von 3000ohm in normalen temperaturbereichen (und das ist bedeudet mehr denn 400°C) fließt maximal ein strom von 0,008A und bei 0Ohm hättest eh nen kurzschluss

das kitzelt noch nicht einmal, rcd fliegen bei deutlich größeren strömen und dienen dem personenschutz, wozu also schutzkleinspannung? die gefahr von elektrostatisch aufgeladenen rolltreppen vom hocker gehauen zu werden ist deutlicher höher


----------



## winnman (3 Januar 2011)

Sorrry
Aber Vorschrift ist Vorschrift.

Geh mal von folgendem Extremfall aus:

Dein Netzteil hat einen Isolationsfehler vom Speisenden Aussenleiter auf + 24VDC (oder auch 0V M spielt keine Rolle)

Deine "Testperson" hält den Sensor in der einen Hand und berührt mit der anderen einen geerdeten Bereich (Leuchte mit Schutzleiter, . . .) was wird dann passieren?

was hat das mit dem Widerstand des Sensors zu tun?
Das sind Grundlegende Voschriften!

RCD falls er funktioniert würde natürlich auslösen.

Die Statischen Aufladungen bei Rolltreppen, Teppichen,... haben keinen entsprechenden Energieinhalt.


----------



## MRT (3 Januar 2011)

shakesbier schrieb:


> Bzw.:
> Die Formel ist glaube ich dieselbe:
> 
> T(R)= (A-SQRT(A²+4*B*(1-R/R0)))/2*B
> ...



Hi!

Musst du die Temperatur selber berechnen??

Ansonsten kannst du einen Kopftransmitter verwenden, an den kannst du alle Widerstandsarten und auch Thermoelemente anklemmen. Wir verwenden die von ABB, die lassen sich mit HART programmieren und geben 4-20mA aus.
http://www.abb.at/product/seitp330/a99d301d736091bfc1256def0057355d.aspx


----------



## shakesbier (3 Januar 2011)

Also, wen es interessiert:

ich habe jetzt zwei Widerstandsensoren. Einen PT1000 und einen NI1000 habe ich gefunden, welche meine Anforderungen erfüllen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/PT1000-Temperatu...60293?pt=Mess_Prüftechnik&hash=item27ab251b45

dieser Temperaturwiderstand wird in meinem Fall an eine Steuerung angeschlossen, welche mit einer Versorungsspannung von 24V versorgt wird. 
Diese Steuerung hat einen Eingang für die Widerstandsmessung. Dieser Eingang misst den Strom, welche durch den Temperaturfühler fließt.

@MRT: Danke dir. aber habe den Hersteller angerufen und der hat mir die Formeln und die Koeffizienten rübergeschickt.


----------

